# Volume/Range and Price patterns - Post links here



## tech/a (12 July 2014)

Technically I believe these are the keys to successful discretionary trading.

Im looking over a period of years to find as much as I can on the subject from sources all over the web.

Its my intention to compile a practical application guide on the best out there for public use.
My main effort will be towards *PRACTICAL APPLICATION*

So much is written but very little is shared with putting the technical setups into a profitable trading method.

So if you happen across

_*(1) An Article
(2) A Paper
(3) A Book
(4) A Video
(5) A Discussion*_

*Please pop the link up here.*

Like this one Boggo Sent me

http://www.screencast.com/t/MGaQuy2lcf


----------



## pavilion103 (12 July 2014)

Interesting that I am compiling something that sounds similar. More futures focused than stocks however (not sure what your main focus is).

I'll send you my work when I'm done. It will involve key setups: variations of these setups, a few points about the most important aspects of these setups, what context to trade these setups in etc.

More importantly (IMO) what times to trade, what times not to trade, when to load up etc.

Incredibly practical. That is my number one goal also. 

This may or may not be similar to what you are intending here. This may take another month or two still but it might be useful for you. When I'm done we can discuss it further.


----------



## Craton (12 July 2014)

Ahh, the dark art of trading, j/k. I, for one, look forward to the links tech/a. Thank you (and to so many others here on ASF also) for broadening my knowledge. 

Now, if I can broaden my skill set too...


----------



## tech/a (14 July 2014)

Here are a couple of really good PDF's on the subject.
Worth studying (in my opinion).

http://www.tradeguider.com/mtm_251058.pdf

http://www.volumespreadanalysis.com/tradeseqexp.pdf

These can take a while to load as they are big files.


----------



## lindsayf (28 September 2017)

tech/a said:


> Here are a couple of really good PDF's on the subject.
> Worth studying (in my opinion).
> 
> http://www.tradeguider.com/mtm_251058.pdf
> ...



Thks tech.


----------



## tech/a (28 September 2017)

They are still there

Great!


----------



## brty (30 September 2017)

One aspect about TA that I use very successfully, are a couple of aspects/patterns that are not in any textbook anywhere. It is possibly why they work often (nothing works all the time).

One is a huge breakout on massive volume like ASN did a week or so ago, from near the bottom....



There is no real pattern as such, but the sudden breakout on massive volume, in this case nearly 100% of the company's stock, almost inevitably leads to further gains. The trick is to wait for the minor pullback, and jump in.
One aspect is that the stock needs to be near a long term bottom, and fundamentally looks a poor bet before the news that sparks the massive day up. It is certainly not for the feint of heart, as buying into something after a sudden 100% increase in gain, seems foolhardy, yet it does have a statistically good record.
You can see the same pattern/example on BSL a few years ago. Unfortunately it does not occur that often, but is a case of finding your own statistics on how it can work for yourself.

Oops, visitors for the AFL GF.
Bye


----------



## brty (11 November 2017)

I just wanted to raise this thread again, as I'm now out of the trade I mentioned in the post above.

The initial breakout from 1.4c to 2.9c with nearly 100% churn of the stock, was just the start of the run. An initial pullback to 2.2c before the larger moves over a couple of months.

I got out too early, as per my motto, but certainly did not want to be holding near the top. The reason being it is possible to buy millions of shares when 1-2c but when you are near the end of a move, volume shrinks, so selling those same millions of shares can become impossible without starting an avalanche towards the exit.
On this one I was lucky to have bought a few million shares at 1.3-1.4c, based on the prior smaller breakout, with a lot of market depth below me to sell into if the price had not moved.
I'm quite happy with this trade, and to be out of it, even with seemingly leaving $200k on the table at the current price, (my profit was higher than that). When this turns, it will probably turn viciously (look at MUS for example).

These types of setups are happening all over the market on anything that has a sniff of Nickel, Lithium, Cobalt, Conglomerate Gold and Copper at present. Look at G88 on Friday as an example. 
I currently do not have a position in G88.

Always consider these types of trades as trades and do not get married to the position as so many in MUS seem to be on another forum.
On ASN the stock in the post above this one, everyone is now talking about it, yet no-one was interested near the bottom. Same as for MUS, and a few other stocks now in hype mode.

Because this type of trade is currently working brilliantly, there are a lot of opportunities out there, but I expect the length of time in hype mode will shorten, while the size of initial moves will get greater (as per G88).
I expect CZI (Nickel, Copper, Cobalt) might do something similar this coming week, but my opinion here is biased as I currently hold a large position there, so WATCH!

The current trend of these explosive moves in these type of stocks will stop at some point. The sign for me will be when the initial move of a few, fully retrace, probably within a couple of days. We are nowhere near that point yet.
We are in a clear bull market for juniors in the mentioned resource sectors at present.


----------

